# مظاهره  سلفيه امام الكاتدرائيه الان !!!!!!!!!



## marcelino (29 أبريل 2011)

*انا سمعت على البالتوك ان فى مظاهره سلفيه متجهه دلوقتى للتظاهر امام الكتدرائيه بالعاباسيه للافراج على كاميليا شحاته !!!!!!!!*​




*الوقفة تتحرك باتجاه مسجد النور..والأعداد تتجاوز الثلاثين ألفا *​ 
*حكاية كاميليا *​ 

*2011-04-29 11:42*
​*أفاد مراسلنا أن وقفة جمعة الحسم قد بدأت تحركها من مسجد الفتح باتجاه مسجد النور وسط تصاعد الأعداد لتتجاوز الثلاثين ألفا. كما أفاد أيضا بوجود مظاهرة عند مسجد النور بانتظار مظاهرة الفتح.*​ 
*الجدير بالذكر أن هذه الوقفة تأتي بعد إعلان ائتلاف دعم المسلمات الجدد عن تصعيده من وتيرة الاحتجاجات السلمية ردا على إجرام الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية في حق أخواتنا المسلمات وفاء قسطنطين وكاميليا شحاتة وقتل سلوى عادل بدم بارد.*





*المصدر : منتديات الحق والضلال* ​


*




*​ 


*أكد الدكتور أحمد الطيب شيخ الأزهر‏,‏ أن الأزهر بريء من المظاهرة التي جرت الدعوة لخروجها بعد صلاة الجمعة اليوم إلي الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية, للمطالبة بالإفراج عن كاميليا شحاتة ووفاء قسطنطين.*​​​




*



*​​​







*وقال شيخ الأزهر ـ في تصريحات خاصة لـالأهرام ـ إن علي الجميع الالتزام بأمر القضاء وتغليب المصلحة العامة وتوفير المناخ الملائم للعمل والتنمية.*​

*ومن جانبه, صرح القمص مرجيوس مرجيوس وكيل عام بطريركية الأقباط الأردثوذكس, بأنه تم البدء في إقامة بوابات إلكترونية جديدة للكاتدرائية, وذلك عقب احتفالات عيد الميلاد المجيد في النصف الأول من يناير الماضي.*​ 
*ومن ناحية أخري أكد الداعية الإسلامي البارز الشيخ حافظ سلامة, أنه لم ولن يفكر في دعوة المصلين للخروج في مسيرة من مسجد النور إلي مقر الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية, للمطالبة بالإفراج عن كاميليا شحاتة ووفاء قسطنطين.*​ 
*وقال سلامة ـ في تصريح خاص لـالأهرام ـ إن أمر الإفراج مسألة خاصة بالحاكم يفعل ما يراه مناسبا بشأنها, وإن كنا نطالب بالإفراج عن المحتجزين بالسجون سواء كانوا مسلمين أو مسيحيين.*
*إلا أن حسام أبوالبخاري المتحدث الإعلامي باسم ائتلاف دعم المسلمين الجديد, صرح بأن التيار السلفي سوف ينظم بعد صلاة الجمعة اليوم من مسجد الفتح وقفة احتجاجية للمطالبة بالإفراج عن كاميليا ووفاء. وقال إن الائتلاف لن يتوقف عن الوقفات والاحتجاجات والاعتصامات حتي تخرج ما وصفهن بـالأسيرات من الكنيسة.*​ 
*!!!!!!!!!!*
*المتابعة على قناة الطريق*​ 
http://www.altarektv.com/live-stream.html​​​


----------



## marcelino (29 أبريل 2011)

تظاهر الاف السلفيين أمام الكاتدرائية بالعباسية وسط حراسة أمنية مشددة
 
                            الجمعة، 29 أبريل  2011 - 15:13





                             تظاهر الاف السلفيين أمام الكاتدرائية بالعباسية
 
 
  كتب على حسان
 
 
 فرضت القوات المسلحة حصارًا أمنيًا مكثفا على الكاتدرائية   المرقسية بالعباسية، وذلك تحسبا لوقوع أى اشتباكات بين المسيرة التى تضم   الاف السلفيين المتجهين من مسجد الفتح إلى مسجد النور بالعباسية مرورا   بالكاتدرائية، حيث قام الجيش بتكثيف تواجد الشرطة العسكرية، بالإضافة إلى   عدد كبير من عساكر الأمن المركزى لتأمين الكاتدرائية التى يحتشد عشرات   الآلاف من السلفيين الآن للتظاهر أمامها والمطالبة بالإفراج عن المسلمات   المحتجزات بالأديرة، وعلى رأسهم كاميليا شحاتة، مرددين "الله أكبر..الله   أكبر"، "مصر إسلامية".
 
 
 




​


----------



## marcelino (29 أبريل 2011)

*10 آلاف سلفي يتوجهون لمسجد النور مطالبين بالإفراج عن كاميليا شحاتة

نظم نحو 10 آلاف من جماعة السلفيين مسيرة  انطلقت من مسجد السنية مرورا بشارع رمسيس في طريقها إلى مسجد النور  للمطالبة بالإفراج عن كاميليا شحاتة حاملين وجميع المحتجزين فى الأديرة مثل  وفاء قنسطنطين وغيرهن من اللاتي اعتنقن الإسلام , وحاملين لافتات تقول  "سلوى قتلوها وقتلوا عيالها" ,ومردين هتافات "إحنا إحنا سلفين إحنا إحنا  المصريين " .. "ارفع رأسك فوق انت مسلم , وبالروح بالدم نفديك يا إسلام كما  حملوا الإعلام المصرية وصور لكاميليا ووفاء وقاموا بوضع مكبرات صوت أعلي  سيارة نصف مطالبين بمحاكمة كل من اشترك فى تسليم المسلمات للكنيسة وبقانون  لحماية المسلمين الجدد ونزع فتل الفتنة الطائفية مؤكدين أن هناك أكثر من  250 مسيحيا قد أسلم وتم احتجزهم و سجنهم داخل الأديرة المختلفة بوادى نطرون  والقاهرة بخلاف شماس تم احتجازه أكثر من 7 سنوات لإعتناقة الدين الإسلامى  داخل الدير وانضم إلى المسيرة المصلون بداخل مسجد التوحيد بميدان رمسيس. 
وكان  سلفيون قد منعوا الشيخ أحمد ترك إمام وخطيب مسجد النور بالعباسية من إلقاء  خطبة الجمعة وقام الشيخ حافظ سلامة بالصعود على المنبر وإلقاء الخطبة 
ومن جانبهأكد إمام المسجد انه سوف يتقدم بطلب لوزراة الاوقاف لمنع اى شخص بالصعود على المنبر لإلقاء الخطبة . 


الاهرام*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 أبريل 2011)

*لا تعليق لانى مش لاقية كلام بجد اقوله !​*


----------



## marcelino (29 أبريل 2011)

*عاجل | السلفيين يعلنوا اعتصاما مفتوحا أمام الكاتدرائية حتى خروج كاميليا

* *في لحظة تاريخية وبحضورعشرات الآلاف: الائتلاف يعلن اعتصاما مفتوحا أمام الكاتدرائية حتى خروج كاميليا*


*حكاية كاميليا*

*2011-04-29 13:27*
*توقفت  مظاهرة جمعة الحسم أمام كاتدرائية العباسية وسط حضور عشرات الآلاف، وأعلن  الدكتور هشام كمال منسق الائتلاف والدكتور حسام أبو البخاري المتحدث باسم  الائتلاف في كلمتيهما اعتصاما مفتوحا للمتظاهرين أمام الكاتدرائية لن ينفض  أو يتحرك أحد من مكانه إلا بعد خروج كاميليا شحاتة. وذكر الدكتور هشام في  كلمته أن هذه اللحظة هي لحظة تاريخية في قضية كاميليا شحاتة، مؤكدا على أن  إجرام الكنيسة في حق المسلمات لن يمر دون رد.
جدير  بالذكر أن هذه المظاهرة تتميز عن سابقاتها بالعدد الكبير والتعاطف الشعبي  مع المتظاهرين، حيث قام العديد من الأهالي بالانضمام للمظاهرة وقام البعض  بإمداد المتظاهرين بالمياه.
كما  ألقى المحامي ممدوح إسماعيل كلمة أكد فيها على أن هذه ليست فتنة طائفية  وإنما هي تظاهرة لرد الحقوق والحريات المسلوبة من أخواتنا من قبل النظام  السابق الفاسد، وأكد على أن الحكومة الانتقالية لابد من أن ترد هذه الحقوق  وتخرج المسلمات المختطفات في الأديرة. كما ندد إسماعيل بالموقف المخزي لشيخ  الأزهر والمؤسسة الرسمية الإسلامية من هذه القضية.*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 أبريل 2011)

*



			مؤكدا على أن إجرام الكنيسة في حق المسلمات لن يمر دون رد.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ربنا يتصرف فيهم بحق الكلام اللى بيطلعوه دة
عالم جهلة متخلفين ​*


----------



## marcelino (29 أبريل 2011)

​​ 
[YOUTUBE]YK7ll4lX4yI&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2011)

*هو ده اللى قدر عليه الازهر !!!!!
متابعه ويا ريت توافونا بكل جديد *


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 أبريل 2011)

*اووووووووووووووووف بقا*
*يعني حال البلد اتعدل اوووووووووووووووي لما نشوف الست كاميليا*
*ربنا يرحمنا*​


----------



## marcelino (29 أبريل 2011)

*مهزله:رفع صلاة العصر من امام الكاتدرائية ..
 وانباء عن اعتصام لحين ظهور كاميليا







كتب - مصطفى مخلوف - مصراوى 
شارك ما يزيد عن 3500 شخص ينتمون للدعوة السلفية في مسيرة عقب صلاة الجمعة   من مسجد الفتح برمسيس وحتى مسجد النور بالعباسية، مطالبين بعودة كاميليا   شحاتة ووفاء قسطنطين.ورفع المتظاهرون لافتات تطالب بالإفراج عن من وصفوهم   "بالأسيرات المسلمات بالكنائس والأديرة المصرية"، وهن المسيحيات اللاتي   أشهرن إسلامهن وتم احتجازهن بالتنسيق مع مباحث أمن الدولة المنحل بالأديرة   والكنائس، حسب قولهم.وردد المتظاهرون تندد بعدك الإفراج عن كاميليا شحاتة   ووفاء قسطنطين وتطالب بعودتهن، وشهدت المسيرة تواجد من قبل عناصر من قوات   الامن والقوات المسلحة*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 أبريل 2011)

[YOUTUBE]YK7ll4lX4yI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## marmora jesus (29 أبريل 2011)

بجد مش عارفة اقول ايه
تعبت وزهقت من الكلام عن العالم دي
لا والغريب كمان ان العدد عمال يزيد
لما عملوا مظاهرة عندنا قالوا كاميليا ووفاء و 70 واحدة كمان
دلوقتي بقوا 250 ؟
ولا دي لفرق المسافة من اسكندرية للقاهرة ؟
يعني عقبال ما نوصل لاخر الجمهورية هيوصلوا العدد لكام ؟​


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 أبريل 2011)

ارحمنا يا الله ثم ارحمنا

هو التخلف دا هايفضل جواهم 
ايه العقول الغبيه دي
وايه الافتري اللي بقي فيهم دا

وفين الجيش يعني ايه عامل تكثيف



> حيث قام الجيش  بتكثيف تواجد الشرطة العسكرية، بالإضافة إلى   عدد كبير من عساكر الأمن  المركزى لتأمين الكاتدرائية التى يحتشد عشرات   الآلاف من السلفيين الآن  للتظاهر أمامها



ليه مش فضوا الناس دي 
وقبضوا علي اللي كان السبب في المظاهره دي

ولا هما مش بيعرفوا يفضوا او يقبضوا غير علي المسيحين بس
لو عملوا مظاهره ضد العنف والاضطهاد والخطف اللي بيحصلهم

اتصرف يارب
احنا صامتون ومنتظرينك تحارب وتدافع انت عنا
زي ما وعدتنا


----------



## just member (29 أبريل 2011)

متابع
لكي الله يا مصر...


----------



## tamav maria (29 أبريل 2011)

دول شوية صيع
وربنا ها ينزل نار عليهم وتحرقهم
زي ما حرق سادوم وعموره
ونهايتهم قربت انشاءالله


----------



## marmora jesus (29 أبريل 2011)

فعلا اكتر حاجة غاظتني ان المظاهرات وسط القوات المسلحة
ايه واقفين يتفرجوا عليهم
ولا مستنين لما يهجموا او يعملوا اي حاجة ويساعدوهم​


----------



## marcelino (29 أبريل 2011)

*فيديو خطير لمظاهرات السلفيين امام الكاتدرائيه*

[YOUTUBE]mXM00XkLxRM&feature=player_embedded#at=63[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## marcelino (29 أبريل 2011)

*شويه كوميديا بـــــــــقى :*

*موقع ارهابي | نصراني يشهر إسلامه في المظاهرة: حبست وعذبت 7 سنين*

​*حكاية كاميليا*

*2011-04-29 13:39*​
*أشهر  أحد النصارى إسلامه في اعتصام جمعة الحسم وذكر أنه حبس بعد إسلامه في أحد  الأديرة لمدة سبع سنين عذب فيها ليرتد عن الإسلام. وقال أنه مستعد للمساءلة  القانونية عن هذه الأمر وأن الصليب لا يزال على يده إلى الآن.*
​


----------



## كوك (29 أبريل 2011)

*ربنا يستر *​


----------



## marcelino (29 أبريل 2011)

*عاجل وخطير شاهد عيان من داخل الكتدرائيه يشاهد بعض السلفيين معهم اسلحه *

[YOUTUBE]RPQhQFkjl-o&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## azazi (29 أبريل 2011)

امس ثورة ضد النظام
واليوم ثورة ضد الكنيسة
وغدا ثورة ضد الصوفيه
وبعده ثورة ضد كل مايخالف السلفيين.

لكن ومع كل هذا
فقضية كاميليا ليست خاصة بل قضية رأي عام
المطلوب فقط ان تخرج بالإعلام بقناة غير مسيحية ولا اسلامية
وتقول رأيها بكلّ صراحة
وعلى العكس ,هذه افضل فرصة لإسكات هؤلاء الموتورين وانهم يتوهمون
اسلامها ويريدون خلق المشاكل والفتن.
فيجب على المسؤولين في الكنيسة القبطية ان يوقفوا هذه المهزلة
فليست من صالح المسيحيين ولا المسلمين ولا مصر.


----------



## soso a (29 أبريل 2011)

لتكن مشيئتك يا يسوع وزى متحب تزين عروستك ( الكنيسه ) زينها عايز تزينها بدمك ولادك ويكون شهداء ليكن لتكن مشيئك عايز تزينها بصلاوتهم الحاره ودمعهم لتكن مشيئتك 

احنا يايسوع بنطلب فقط ارادتك فى حياتنا 

ونحن نعلم ونثق انك يا رب موجود وسطينا وعانا 

وانت قولت لاتخف يا ابرام انا ترس لك 
ابرام هو انا وكل اخواتى فى المسيح


----------



## marcelino (29 أبريل 2011)

*عاجل | الجيش و الامن المركزي يمنع مظاهرة وهابية من اقتحام الكاتدرائيه و يحيط بها من كل جانب*

*     انتظروا التفاصيل بعد قليل*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 أبريل 2011)

*ربنا يستر بجد*​


----------



## marmora jesus (29 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *شويه كوميديا بـــــــــقى :*
> 
> *موقع ارهابي | نصراني يشهر إسلامه في المظاهرة: حبست وعذبت 7 سنين*
> 
> ...




يالهوي 7 سنين
وايه اللي خلاهم يسيبوك بعد ال 7 سنين
صعبت عليهم ولا ايه النظام
وصليب علي ايدك يا صغنن
تصدق بدأت اصدق الفيلم العربي
عامل حساب للمساءلة القانونية ومش عامل حساب لربنا​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 أبريل 2011)

*البابا يرفض التعليق على مظاهرة السلفيين.. وكردون أمنى حول الكاتدرائية*



قرر اللواء نبيل رياض، رئيس أمن الكاتدرائية المرقصية المقر البابوى  بالعباسية، غلق أبوابها، بسبب المسيرة التى تضم آلاف السلفيين المتجهين من  مسجد الفتح إلى مسجد النور بالعباسية، مرورا بالكاتدرائية الذين يطالبون  بالإفراج عن المسلمات المحتجزات بالأديرة ومنهم كاميليا شحاتة، كما قرر أمن  الكاتدرائية منع دخول أى شخص إلى المقر.

 قال مصدر داخل المقر البابوى إن قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية  وبطريرك الكرازة المرقصية رفض الخروج من المقر البابوى، مضيفا أن البابا  يتابع ما يحدث خارج الكاتدرائية فى ظل وجود أمن مشدد خارج الكاتدرائية،  وفرض كردون أمنى قوى من الشرطة العسكرية والأمن. وطالب المصدر عدم حضور أى  أقباط إلى الكاتدرائية الآن حتى لا تحدث اشتباكات مع السلفيين ويؤدى إلى  أمور أخرى.​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2011)

*الله يرحمك يا مصر​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 أبريل 2011)

*
بيان الائتلاف الخاص بـ "جمعة الحسم" 29 إبريل

(وَلَن تَرْضَى عَنكَ الْيَهُودُ وَلاَ النَّصَارَى حَتَّى تَتَّبِعَ مِلَّتَهُمْ)​الحمد لله معز الموحدين من أوليائه، ومذل المشركين من أعدائه، والصلاة والسلام على خاتم رسله وأنبيائه..... أما بعد.

فيعلن ائتلاف دعم المسلمين الجدد عن تنظيمه للوقفة الاحتجاجية السلمية الحاشدة والحاسمة,وقفة الثأر للأخت القتيلة سلوى عادل - رحمها الله - وطفلها محمود وكذلك الأخوات الأسيرات في الكنيسة المصرية.
والتي تبدأ من مسجد الفتح برمسيس يوم الجمعة الموافق 29/4/2011 والتجمع في تمام الساعة العاشرة صباحا قبل صلاة الجمعة .
وندعو أسود التوحيد وحماة العقيدة وجند الإسلام لحشد كل المسلمين كبارا وصغار شيبا وشبانا، نصرة وثأرا لدم أختنا المسلمة سلوى التي قتلت ومزق الأنجاس جسدها لأجل إسلامها هي وطفلها وأسر أخواتنا كامليا شحاته ووفاء قسطنطين وباقي أخواتنا الأسيرات.
ونعلن بكل وضوح وصراحة أنه قد بلغ السيل الزبى, وأن صبرنا قد نفذ من تكبر وتجبر رءوس الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية واحتقارها للمسلمين وإصرارها على حبس أخواتنا المسلمات, وإن لم يعجلوا بإخراج أخواتنا والاعتذار عما ارتكبوه من حماقات في حق المسلمين فإننا سنصعد وتيرة احتجاجاتنا السلمية تصعيدا كبيرا ولا تغتروا بصمت الكثيرين؛ فسوف ينتفضون - بسبب فعالكم الخسيسة - انتفاضة الأسد الجريح؛ وقد أعذر من أنذر.
(ولله العزة ولرسوله وللمؤمنين ولكن المنافقين لا يعلمون)

ائتلاف دعم المسلمين الجدد*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 أبريل 2011)

*أدى آلاف السلفيين صلاة العصر، أمام الكاتدرائية المرقسية فى العباسية، فى إطار المظاهرة الحاشدة التى دعا إليها ائتلاف دعم المسلمين الجدد للمطالبة بظهور كاميليا شحاتة، والتى يتهمون الكنيسة باختطافها لمنعها من إشهار إسلامها.

كان المحامى الإسلامى، ممدوح إسماعيل، عضو مجلس نقابة المحامين، أكد فى كلمة ألقاها أن جميع المسئولين فى الدولة سيحاسبون على قضية اختفاء كاميليا شحاتة، وانتقد التصريحات المنسوبة للقمص عبد المسيح بسيط التى قال فيها إن كاميليا محبوسة فى مكان لا يعلمه إلا الدولة.

وطالب إسماعيل بإعمال حقوق الإنسان وسيادة القانون، مشيرا إلى أن هذه الوقفة ليست موجهة ضد الكاتدرائية باعتبارها دار عبادة للمسيحيين الذين وصفهم أنهم شركاء الوطن وطالبهم بالمشاركة فى المظاهرات التى تطالب بظهور كاميليا.

واتهم إسماعيل الكنيسة بالرجوع لعقلية العقول الوسطى للحصول على سلطات أعلى من سلطات الدولة، وطالب المتظاهرين بإنهاء وقفتهم سريعا، وقال نحن لا نريد أن نبقى فى هذا المكان كثيرا حتى لا نحمل على الجيش والشرطة ونزيد من الأعباء المفروضة عليهم. 

فى السياق ذاته قال خالد حربى، مدير المرصد الإسلامى لمكافحة التنصير، إننا لن نذهب ولن نترجى أحداً ولكن سنأخذ حقنا بأيدينا ووجه حديثه للبابا شنودة قائلا له لقد قلناها فى الإسكندرية والله والله أخواتنا أو الطوفان*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 أبريل 2011)

*



			وقد أعذر من أنذر.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ربنا يشفى​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 أبريل 2011)

*
أحتجاز 200 قبطى داخل الكتدرائية



[YOUTUBE]fErapOjLdaw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## marcelino (29 أبريل 2011)

*انا عايز اعر ف قداسه البابا جوة ولا لا
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *انا عايز اعر ف قداسه البابا جوة ولا لا
> *​





> قال مصدر داخل المقر البابوى إن قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقصية رفض الخروج من المقر البابوى، مضيفا أن البابا يتابع ما يحدث خارج الكاتدرائية فى ظل وجود أمن مشدد خارج الكاتدرائية، وفرض كردون أمنى قوى من الشرطة العسكرية والأمن. وطالب المصدر عدم حضور أى أقباط إلى الكاتدرائية الآن حتى لا تحدث اشتباكات مع السلفيين ويؤدى إلى أمور أخرى.



اعتقد بكدة انه جوه الكاتدرائية​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *انا عايز اعر ف قداسه البابا جوة ولا لا
> *​



*الأنباء متضاربة ......*


----------



## tasoni queena (29 أبريل 2011)

*






بالزمة مش مكسوفين من نفسهم

وهما شايلين فى المظاهرة صورة متفبركة ورفعينها كده

ربنا يرحمنا

شكرا مارو للتغطية
*


----------



## marcelino (29 أبريل 2011)

*يابنتى هما طبخوا الكدبه وصدقوها لوحدهم
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 أبريل 2011)

> *يابنتى هما طبخوا الكدبه وصدقوها لوحدهم*



ربنا يشفيهم


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (29 أبريل 2011)

*no comment *
*ربنا موجود*​


----------



## marcelino (29 أبريل 2011)

*على قناة الطريق فى متابعه حيه بردو اللى يحب يشوفها
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 أبريل 2011)

اركان حرب قال:


> ازفت الازفه ليس لها من دون الله كاشفه



*محتاجين ترجمة يا أستاذ السلفيين بن لادن .....
*


----------



## marcelino (29 أبريل 2011)

*البث الحى لقناة الطريق .. فيها متابعه حيه

http://www.altarektv.com/live-stream.html
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *على قناة الطريق فى متابعه حيه بردو اللى يحب يشوفها
> *​



*http://www.altarektv.com/live-stream.html*


----------



## zezza (29 أبريل 2011)

يا رب محتاجين حل سماوى من عندك 
استجب و استمع لصلوات ولادك و انقذنا من سيف الاعداء


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2011)

*اى مسلم مستفزهيدخل الموضوع ده ويحط تعليق مستفز هيتم طرده وحظره نهائياً ​*


----------



## احلى ديانة (29 أبريل 2011)

انا فعلا فاتح البث الحى بس النت بطى وبيقطع جامد اوى
وللاسف الدش عندى فية قفلة ومش بيرضى يشغل قمرين مع بعض​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 أبريل 2011)

*دة لينك تانى لقناة الطريق انا بتفرج عليه ومش بيقطع 

http://lordjesus.yoo7.com/h1-page​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (29 أبريل 2011)

السلفيون هم بلطجية


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 أبريل 2011)

*لينك آخر
http://www.atvsat.com/?Errors=<br/>...t+match+the+one+in+the+form.+Please+try+again.​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (29 أبريل 2011)

شكراً علي التغطية يا مارو 
ويارب ما تطلع فلول النظام السابق أو امن الدوله ورا كل اللي بيحصل 
!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marcelino (29 أبريل 2011)

* عاجل: السلفيين انصرفوا من عند الكاتدرائية بوعد بالرجوع بمليونية*

*
خبر غير مؤكد

*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (29 أبريل 2011)

*ربنا يرحمنا 
نالس لاغية عقولها
هو ربنا مش بعيد زىاقادر يخلق عين يخلق لهم عقل و تفكير
واللى يضحكك واحد بيتكلم بيقوله 80 مليون مصرى مضطهد 
يا عينى غلبانين
*​


----------



## marcelino (29 أبريل 2011)

*الصفحة الرسمية لرئاسة مجلس الوزراء المصرى
يتابع  د.عصام شرف تداعيات وتطورات حادث غرق الاتوبيس فى النيل ببنى سويف والذى  اسفر عن وفاة 22 شخصا واصابة 4 اخرين وقد كلف وزارة التضامن باتخاذ  الاجراءات اللازمة لصرف التعويضات لاسر المتوفين ومعونة المصابين.*


هى العباسيه مبقتش تبع مصر ولا ايه !!!!!!!!!
​


----------



## HappyButterfly (29 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> * عاجل: السلفيين انصرفوا من عند الكاتدرائية بوعد بالرجوع بمليونية*
> 
> *
> خبر غير مؤكد
> ...



*بث مباشر 
والصور بتقول كتيييير ازاى مشيوا
يرججعابمليونية ب2 
ربنا اقوى وهيحمينا
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 أبريل 2011)

*شكرا للسلفيين

أظهرتم الإسلام الحقيقي

ونزعتم ورقة التوت التى غطى بها الأزهر عورة الإسلام

وهذا هو المسمار الأخير من نعش الإسلام

ها هو إسلامكم يا مسلمين​​*


----------



## abokaf2020 (29 أبريل 2011)

ربنا قادر يتصرف معاهم ويحفظ بيوتهم والاحداث السابقة تؤكد ذلك


----------



## BITAR (29 أبريل 2011)

*المتابعة المباشرة على سايت قناة الطريق*
*http://www.altarektv.com/live-stream.html*​


----------



## marcelino (29 أبريل 2011)

*ابتدوا يمشوا فعلا .. كله يتابع قناة الطريق للضرورة*
​


----------



## BITAR (29 أبريل 2011)

*شاهنده مقلد ( شخصية وطنية )*
*قالت فى قناة الطريق بأن المشير طنطاوى*
*سيصرف هؤلاء الغوغائيين خلال نصف ساعة*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 أبريل 2011)

BITAR قال:


> *شاهنده مقلد ( شخصية وطنية )*
> *قالت فى قناة الطريق بأن المشير طنطاوى*
> *سيصرف هؤلاء الغوغائيين خلال نصف ساعة*​



*المشير طنطاوى مختص بطنطا بس
لا تحملوه ما لا طاقة به​*


----------



## BITAR (29 أبريل 2011)

*رجاء من يعلم اى سايت منظمات حقوقية عالميه*
*او*
*الامم المتحدة*
*ارسال هذه المظاهرات السلفيه*
*لاتخاذ الاجراءات اللازمة تجاة الحكومة المصرية المرتعشة اليد*​


----------



## marcelino (29 أبريل 2011)

*قداسه البابا شنودة الطاهر الذى لا نستحق وجودة بيننا .. يُقذف بهذه الشتائم والسباب البذئ ؟؟؟

*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 أبريل 2011)

*الشياطين يقولون عن قداسة البابا أنه كلب وخنزير أمام سمع وبصر المجلس العسكرى​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 أبريل 2011)

*رجال الجيش يوزعون مياه معدنية على السلفيين أمام الكاتدرائية​*


----------



## marcelino (29 أبريل 2011)

*رجال القوت المسلحه الشجعان : كانوا بيوزعوا زجاجات المياه المعدنيه على المتظاهرين !!!
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 أبريل 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الشياطين يقولون عن قداسة البابا أنه كلب وخنزير أمام سمع وبصر المجلس العسكرى​*





*ولا وبيوزعوا عليهم مياة كمان
وعجبى !!​*


----------



## BITAR (29 أبريل 2011)

*الوقاحة الاسلامية السلفية البذيئة ظهرت حقيقة الاسلام*
*والمثل المصري يقول*
*( العيب لما يطلع من اهل العيب لا يصبح عيب )*​


----------



## BITAR (29 أبريل 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *رجال الجيش يوزعون مياه معدنية على السلفيين أمام الكاتدرائية​*


* مشاركة اسلامية وقحة من الجيش الاسلامى *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 أبريل 2011)

*في اتصال هاتفي مع المتظاهرين طلب الشيخ محمد عبدالمقصود والشيخ ياسر برهامي من المتظاهرين فض الاعتصام من أمام الكاتدرائية . وقال الدكتور محمد أن الاعتصام قد يستغل بشكل سيئ من قبل أعداء الثورة مما يعطل الجيش عن أداء مهامه. وقال الدكتور ياسر أن صوت المتظاهرين قد وصل وأن المصلحة تقتضي فض الاعتصام. 

هذا وقد بدأت الكلاب فى التحرك*


----------



## antonius (29 أبريل 2011)

كل السلفيين السبّابين الوثنيين هؤلاء تحت كعب الاحذية...
تقديم أي احترام لهذه الحيوانات المخنّثة هو جريمة!!
مع احترامنا للمسلمين العاديين.


----------



## BITAR (29 أبريل 2011)

*الارهابيين بيطالبوا بأختهم !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## BITAR (29 أبريل 2011)

*الان خيام سوداء تتحرك بالمظاهرة*
*رافعات يافطة مكتوب عليها قتل سلوى عادل*​


----------



## marcelino (29 أبريل 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> 
> هذا وقد بدأت الكلاب فى التحرك*



*هههههههههه حلوة 

ولو انى افضلها : بدأت الكلاب فى التمثيل والتملق
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2011)

*  كل اناء ينضح بما فيه ​*


----------



## marcelino (29 أبريل 2011)

BITAR قال:


> *الان خيام سوداء تتحرك بالمظاهرة*
> *رافعات يافطة مكتوب عليها قتل سلوى عادل*​



*اة وعلى رأى جوزيف على قناة الطريق 

ستات مش عارفين يمينهم من شمالهم ومعمول لهم غسيل مخ 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 أبريل 2011)

BITAR قال:


> *الارهابيين بيطالبوا بأختهم !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​



*هههههههههههههههه

سايبيين أخواتهم هايصين فى الزواج العرفى ونكاح المتعة ونكاح المسيار وماسكين فى حكايات البلهاء​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 أبريل 2011)

*بيصلوا دلوقت ..... بعد كل الوساخات التى نطقوها 

يا ترى بيقولوا ايه لربهم ؟؟؟​*


----------



## soso a (29 أبريل 2011)

يا يسوع ادخل واسترها على ولادك


----------



## BITAR (29 أبريل 2011)

*منتظرين جيشنا الهمام*
*ما هو رد فعلة*
*وايضا الشيخ عصام شرف رئيس الوزراء*
*ما هو رد فعله بعد صلاتة الجمعه فى مسجد بقنا*
*وما هى ردود افعال المشايخ المرشحون لرئاسة الجمهوريه*
*بدء*
*من ايمن نور *
*الى حمدين صباحى*
*مرورا بالبرادعى *
*وعمر موسى* 
*محتاجيين رد قوى من الرب *​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 أبريل 2011)

*



			محتاجيين رد قوى من الرب
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


دة ابلغ واكتر رد احنا مستنينه​*


----------



## BITAR (29 أبريل 2011)

*لا حظوا معى من يرتدى ملابس المرور والمطافى*
*ملتحيين*
*تنظيم عالى جدا للسلفيين *​


----------



## BITAR (29 أبريل 2011)

*اكرر*
*المتابعة على قناة الطريق مباشر *
http://www.altarektv.com/live-stream.html​


----------



## marcelino (29 أبريل 2011)

BITAR قال:


> *لا حظوا معى من يرتدى ملابس المرور والمطافى*
> *ملتحيين*
> *تنظيم عالى جدا للسلفيين *​




*اة فعلا انا مكنتش واخد بالى 

اول مره اشوف بتاعه المرورك على جلابيه ودقن هههههه
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أبريل 2011)

عندي استعداد انزلهم دلوقتي
حد يجي معايا


----------



## marcelino (29 أبريل 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> عندي استعداد انزلهم دلوقتي
> حد يجي معايا



*لا استنى

هننزل بس مش دلوقتى

ومش عارف امتى بردو
*​


----------



## BITAR (29 أبريل 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> عندي استعداد انزلهم دلوقتي
> حد يجي معايا


* فكرت فى ذلك منذ الصباح بعد اتصال اصدقائى بالقاهرة*
*لكن *
*كيف التصرف مع هؤلاء الهمج*​


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أبريل 2011)

لازم ننزل بجد
مش هينفع كده
عادي كده كده منمتش بقالي يومين
هنزل اروحلهم 
وزي ماتيجي


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2011)

*لا طبعااا محدش ينزل
لمستواهم *


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أبريل 2011)

انا هتحرك دلوقتي اللي هيجي ومعاه رقمي يكلمني
لو حصل حاجه ابقي صلولي


----------



## BITAR (29 أبريل 2011)

*الى متى هذه المهازل الاسلاميه الوقحة*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (29 أبريل 2011)

*


!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:



انا هتحرك دلوقتي اللي هيجي ومعاه رقمي يكلمني
لو حصل حاجه ابقي صلولي

أنقر للتوسيع...


كان نفسي اكون معاكم بس للأسف 
انا بعيد عن القاهرة
†الرب معك †​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 أبريل 2011)

*وفاة مريض تعذر دخوله مستشفى الدمرداش لأسعافه بسبب هوجة السلفيين​*


----------



## BITAR (29 أبريل 2011)

*البابا يرفض التعليق على مظاهرة السلفيين*​ 
*الجمعة، 29 أبريل 2011 - 16:55*​ 





قداسة البابا شنودة ​*كتب جمال جرجس المزاحم*​ 
*قرر اللواء نبيل رياض، رئيس أمن الكاتدرائية المرقسية المقر البابوى بالعباسية، غلق أبوابها، بسبب المسيرة التى تضم آلاف السلفيين المتجهين من مسجد الفتح إلى مسجد النور بالعباسية، مرورا بالكاتدرائية الذين يطالبون بالإفراج عن المسلمات المحتجزات بالأديرة ومنهم كاميليا شحاتة، كما قرر أمن الكاتدرائية منع دخول أى شخص إلى المقر.*
*قال مصدر داخل المقر البابوى إن قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية رفض الخروج من المقر البابوى، مضيفا أن البابا يتابع ما يحدث خارج الكاتدرائية فى ظل وجود أمن مشدد خارج الكاتدرائية، وفرض كردون أمنى قوى من الشرطة العسكرية والأمن. وطالب المصدر عدم حضور أى أقباط إلى الكاتدرائية الآن حتى لا تحدث اشتباكات مع السلفيين ويؤدى إلى أمور أخرى.*​http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=401341​


----------



## marcelino (29 أبريل 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> انا هتحرك دلوقتي اللي هيجي ومعاه رقمي يكلمني
> لو حصل حاجه ابقي صلولي




*ياعم اصبر

هما اصلاا ابتدوا يغوروا 

استنى دة مش وقتنا
*​


----------



## BITAR (29 أبريل 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *وفاة مريض تعذر دخوله مستشفى الدمرداش لأسعافه بسبب هوجة السلفيين​*


* ذنبه فى رقبتهم*
*ربنا يسامحك يا محمد يا ابن امنة*​


----------



## grges monir (29 أبريل 2011)

> ليه مش فضوا الناس دي
> وقبضوا علي اللي كان السبب في المظاهره دي


*يا نيفين كان قبضوا على الناس اللى كانت بتهد كنيسة اطفيح ومصورين فيديو
مصر تتجة الى اسفل
*


----------



## BITAR (29 أبريل 2011)

*



*



*






















































































































*




*بدون تعليق*
*الامر متروك للرب الفادى المخلص*​


----------



## besm alslib (29 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *قداسه البابا شنودة الطاهر الذى لا نستحق وجودة بيننا .. يُقذف بهذه الشتائم والسباب البذئ ؟؟؟
> 
> *​




*بصراحه معك حق *

*الكلاب المسلمين تبعهم مش اغلى من البابا عشان يطلعو مظاهرات *

*والبابا شنوده ينهان قدام اولاده والكل ساكت *

*بجد حراااام *
​


----------



## marcelino (29 أبريل 2011)

*الرد القوى من ابونا مكارى يونان على ارهاب السلفيين
*​


----------



## BITAR (29 أبريل 2011)

*كاريكاتير بالصدفة فى جريدة الاهرام اليوم*​ 

*

*​


----------



## soso a (29 أبريل 2011)

يا جماعه خلى عندكم حكمه محدش ينزل قدامهم 

الكل يرفع قلبه ويصلى اللى ربنا يرد عننا 

مش احنا اللى نرد 

الهنا قادر على كل شئ 
الكل يصمت ويرفع قلبه لربنا علشان هو يتكلم


----------



## red333 (29 أبريل 2011)

azazi قال:


> امس ثورة ضد النظام
> واليوم ثورة ضد الكنيسة
> وغدا ثورة ضد الصوفيه
> وبعده ثورة ضد كل مايخالف السلفيين.
> ...


 
اتفق معك فى انها ليست قضية خاصة


----------



## besm alslib (29 أبريل 2011)

soso a قال:


> يا جماعه خلى عندكم حكمه محدش ينزل قدامهم
> 
> الكل يرفع قلبه ويصلى اللى ربنا يرد عننا
> 
> ...




*معلش يا سوسو مع احترامي الشديد لرايك الغالي*

*اكيد كلنا بنعتمد بكل شي عالرب *

*لكن اسمحيلي الرب بيدينا العقل بنفكر فيه وبيعطينا اساليب كتير في الرد*

*عمرو ما قال النا نقعد مكانا ونستنى الحل واحنا مرتاحين*

*الرسل والقديسين مقعدوش في بيتهم واستنو كلمة الرب تنتشر لوحدها *

*راحو اتعذبو اتهانو وانظلمو بس كانو بيقاومو وبيكملو وكده نشرو كلمة الرب*

*لو كل واحد هيقعد في بيته ويستنى فرج ربنا يبق مفيش شي هيصير لان ربنا الفرح تبعه جوانا احنا بافعالنا احنا*


*يا ريت الكل يشيل الجبن اللي جواه الرب غالي والكنيسه غاليه يا ريت منرخصم احنا ونستنى الرب هو يتصرف واحنا عمنتفرج *

​


----------



## miraam (29 أبريل 2011)

*لا تخف لان الذين معنا اكثر من الذين معهم و اكيد فيه جيوش من الملائكة تحيط بالكاتدرائية
*


marcelino قال:


> *شويه كوميديا بـــــــــقى :*
> 
> *موقع ارهابي | نصراني يشهر إسلامه في المظاهرة: حبست وعذبت 7 سنين*
> 
> ...



:heat:*ازاى يعنى مش فاهمه مين دا و جه من فين بالظبط يعنى منين اشهر اسلامه فى اعتصام اليوم و منين اتحبس 7 سنين يعنى هو اسلم امتى بالظبط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!! و  ازاى خرج بعد سبع سنين يا عينى عذاب  خارج زى القرد و واقف معاهم !!!!!!!!!! لا و كمان سبحان الله متمسك جدا بالاسلام لدرجة انه محتفظ بالصليب على يده ... يعنى بجد ان كان المتكلم مجنون المفروض ان المستمع عاقل* 

*يارب ارحمنا يارب من فضلك اسمعنا و ارحمنا يا رب*


----------



## BITAR (29 أبريل 2011)

red333 قال:


> اتفق معك فى انها ليست قضية خاصة


*ولا تهم اى شخص بالعالم*
*هولاء المرتزقة الارهابيين المسلمين*
*قرانهم يحضهم على الارهاب*
*والدليل*
*خرجوا الى التظاهر بعد صلاه الجمعه*
*وصلوا العصر والمغرب بعد سيل من الشتائم فى شخص قداسة البابا*
*هؤلاء الموتوريين سبب الخراب الات الى مصر*
*وعصر الشهداء المسيحى لا ولم ينتهى على مر العصور*
*ربنا يسامحك يا محمد يا ابن امة *
*اسلافك يعثون ارهاب وخراب فى العالم *​


----------



## BITAR (29 أبريل 2011)

miraam قال:


> *لا تخف لان الذين معنا اكثر من الذين معهم و اكيد فيه جيوش من الملائكة تحيط بالكاتدرائية*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*الراجل بيقول شوية كوميدى يعنى ضحك*
*ربنا يحافظ على عقولهم*​


----------



## miraam (29 أبريل 2011)

BITAR قال:


> *الراجل بيقول شوية كوميدى يعنى ضحك*
> *ربنا يحافظ على عقولهم*​



*ههههههههههههههه ما هى فعلا كوميديا بس انا شوفت فى مواقع مصدقينها فعلا و سعداء جدا بالحكايه الحمضانه دى هههههههههه ربنا يشفى عقول مغسوله بمسحوق قوى جداااااااااااااااااا بصراحه
*


----------



## BITAR (29 أبريل 2011)

miraam قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه ما هى فعلا كوميديا بس انا شوفت فى مواقع مصدقينها فعلا و سعداء جدا بالحكايه الحمضانه دى هههههههههه ربنا يشفى عقول مغسوله بمسحوق قوى جداااااااااااااااااا بصراحه*


* ميزه تخلف المسلميين*
*انهم*
*يكدبوا الكدبه ويصدقوها*​


----------



## marcelino (29 أبريل 2011)

*الرد القوى من ابونا مكارى يونان على ارهاب السلفيين*​


----------



## marcelino (29 أبريل 2011)

*      انهاء مظاهرات السلفيين امام الكاتدرائية‏    *​ 



[YOUTUBE]gkMazy4fiQE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## miraam (29 أبريل 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *معلش يا سوسو مع احترامي الشديد لرايك الغالي*
> 
> *اكيد كلنا بنعتمد بكل شي عالرب *
> 
> ...



ا*نتى معاكى حق بس المشكله ان احنا لو طلعنا حتلاقى الاعلام ركز على همجية المسيحين و حتلاقى الجيش ضربهم لانهم تسببوا فى كيت و كيت و حتلاقى اتقبض على 1000 مسيحى و 1 مسلم بسبب احداث الشغب و مش حنوصل لشئ.... الموضوع بجد بقى غريب و الواحد مش عارف ايه المفروض نعمله .... لا حل سوى الصلاة الحارة علشان ربنا يرشدنا و يدبر امورنا *


----------



## soso a (29 أبريل 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *معلش يا سوسو مع احترامي الشديد لرايك الغالي*​
> الاختلاف فى الراى عادى يا اخى
> *اكيد كلنا بنعتمد بكل شي عالرب *​ده اكيد بنتكل مش نتوكل عليه يعنى بنعمل ونسيب الامر عليه
> *لكن اسمحيلي الرب بيدينا العقل بنفكر فيه وبيعطينا اساليب كتير في الرد*​عقل نبشر ونعمل ان نمجد اسمه مش نتظاهر ونقول الفاظ غير لائقه
> ...




احنا مش جبنا احنا نروح كنيستنا ونصلى فيها واللى عايز يمنعنا مش هيقدر 
بس نروح كنيستنا مش نطلع فى الشارع احنا مش زى ولاد العالم نقف فى الشارع ونزعق ونقول بالروح والدم نفديك يا كذا وكذا لاء احنا احتجاجنا فى صلاتنا جوه كنيستنا ربنا عايزنا نقف قدامه مش قدام رؤساء ومسؤلين ولا اى حد هو بس وبعد كده هو يشتغل


----------



## BITAR (29 أبريل 2011)

*الهمجيون دخلوا الجحور*​


----------



## marcelino (29 أبريل 2011)

soso a قال:


> احنا مش جبنا احنا نروح كنيستنا ونصلى فيها واللى عايز يمنعنا مش هيقدر
> بس نروح كنيستنا مش نطلع فى الشارع احنا مش زى ولاد العالم نقف فى الشارع ونزعق ونقول بالروح والدم نفديك يا كذا وكذا لاء احنا احتجاجنا فى صلاتنا جوه كنيستنا ربنا عايزنا نقف قدامه مش قدام رؤساء ومسؤلين ولا اى حد هو بس وبعد كده هو يشتغل




*برافوا يا سوسو 
*​


----------



## besm alslib (29 أبريل 2011)

miraam قال:


> ا*نتى معاكى حق بس المشكله ان احنا لو طلعنا حتلاقى الاعلام ركز على همجية المسيحين و حتلاقى الجيش ضربهم لانهم تسببوا فى كيت و كيت و حتلاقى اتقبض على 1000 مسيحى و 1 مسلم بسبب احداث الشغب و مش حنوصل لشئ.... الموضوع بجد بقى غريب و الواحد مش عارف ايه المفروض نعمله .... لا حل سوى الصلاة الحارة علشان ربنا يرشدنا و يدبر امورنا *




*خلي الاحداث تتصور كلها من الاول بس المهمم المسيحيين يطلعو عشان المسلمين يعرفو ان اهانة الكنيسه وقداسة البابا *

*مش هيتسكت عليها وان المسيحيين مستعدين يفدو الكنيسه بدمهم *

*متل ما عملو الرسل والقديسين قبلهم  والفيديو ينبعت لمحطات الارسال العالميه مش المصريه*

*الاول كنت برفض تدخل اي قوى خارجيه بس يمكن لو صار ضغط عالحكومه ساعتها يعطو المسيحيين حقهم *

*ويسيطرو على هالــ....... الفلتانه اللي مش لاقيه حدا يلمها فبتتجمع بالشوارع تعوي وتطول لسانها *


*ولما تخاف الحكومه مش هتقدر اساسا تخلي مسيحيين بالسجون *

*بس المهم يكون في حركه ورد فعل لان الرب هو اللي بيعطينا هالمجالات وهالقدرات لنتصرف *

*مش الكل يقعد في بيته حاطط رجل ع رجل ومستني فرج الله

*

​


----------



## مرمروتي (29 أبريل 2011)

miraam قال:


> ا*نتى معاكى حق بس المشكله ان احنا لو طلعنا حتلاقى الاعلام ركز على همجية المسيحين و حتلاقى الجيش ضربهم لانهم تسببوا فى كيت و كيت و حتلاقى اتقبض على 1000 مسيحى و 1 مسلم بسبب احداث الشغب و مش حنوصل لشئ.... الموضوع بجد بقى غريب و الواحد مش عارف ايه المفروض نعمله .... لا حل سوى الصلاة الحارة علشان ربنا يرشدنا و يدبر امورنا *


 
انا مع الراي ده الموضوع ده مش عايز تسرع لو سمحتو لازم نهدي ونفكر صح السلفين دول المسلمين بيعتبروهم خلاف رسولهم علي الارض


----------



## besm alslib (29 أبريل 2011)

soso a قال:


> احنا مش جبنا احنا نروح كنيستنا ونصلى فيها واللى عايز يمنعنا مش هيقدر
> بس نروح كنيستنا مش نطلع فى الشارع احنا مش زى ولاد العالم نقف فى الشارع ونزعق ونقول بالروح والدم نفديك يا كذا وكذا لاء احنا احتجاجنا فى صلاتنا جوه كنيستنا ربنا عايزنا نقف قدامه مش قدام رؤساء ومسؤلين ولا اى حد هو بس وبعد كده هو يشتغل




*لسا عامله موضوع في المباركين اعتقد فيه الرد على ردك *

*لاني مش حابه اتطرق للموضوع هون منعا للتشتيت *


*بس ملاحظه اخيره *

*اعتقد انه فخر لينا اننا نوقف بالشارع ادام الكل ونقول بالروح بالدم نفديكي يا كنيسه*

*وهالشي هو اللي عملو القديسين طبعا مش بالهتاف انما بالتبشير العلني اللي كان اخطر من المظاهرات *

*وتعرفي ربي يعلم مقهوره اني بعيده ومش قادره اعمل اي شي لا بمصر ولا بسوريا كمان *

*وعماحكي من قهري لاني لو موجوده راح اطلع ومش فارقه يصير شو ميصير*
​


----------



## sponge bob (29 أبريل 2011)

> *لكن ومع كل هذا
> فقضية كاميليا ليست خاصة بل قضية رأي عام
> المطلوب فقط ان تخرج بالإعلام بقناة غير مسيحية ولا اسلامية
> وتقول رأيها بكلّ صراحة
> ...


أتفق معك 100%
وهذا هو ماطالب به المسلمين ، ولكن يستمر الصمت من قبل الكنيسة 



BITAR قال:


> *البابا يرفض التعليق على مظاهرة السلفيين*​
> *الجمعة، 29 أبريل 2011 - 16:55*​
> 
> 
> ...


كنت أتمنى فقط من البابا شنودة أن يحترم الرأي العام للشارع المصري 



> *هذه افضل فرصة لإسكات هؤلاء الموتورين وانهم يتوهمون
> اسلامها ويريدون خلق المشاكل والفتن.*


صدقني هذا كل مانتمناه كمسلمين ،
فلا الكنيسة أثبتت أنهن مسيحيات بإظهارهن في أي مصدر محايد ، ولا الكنيسة سلمتهن إن كن مسلمات ، 
ولا الكنيسة أثبتت أن الأديرة تخلو من محتجزات ، 
ولا الكنيسة كسرت صمتها السلبي في القضية منذ سنوات 
وعلى العموم صمت البابا شنودة هو دليل يضاف لألف دليل على إسلامهن ، ولو كان يملك :


> *فرصة لإسكات هؤلاء الموتورين وانهم يتوهمون*



لما توانى لحظة


----------



## soso a (29 أبريل 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *خلي الاحداث تتصور كلها من الاول بس المهمم المسيحيين يطلعو عشان المسلمين يعرفو ان اهانة الكنيسه وقداسة البابا *​
> 
> *مش هيتسكت عليها وان المسيحيين مستعدين يفدو الكنيسه بدمهم *​
> *متل ما عملو الرسل والقديسين قبلهم والفيديو ينبعت لمحطات الارسال العالميه مش المصريه*​
> ...


 
مش فى الشارع 

جوه كنيستى جوه كنيستى جوه كنيستى 

احنا مش زيهم لازم نفرق علشان منتهوش 

يا استاذ صلى جوه كنيستك افدى كنيستك وانت بتصلى مش وانت واقف تقول بروح والدم نفديك يا بابا او يا صليب 

ربنا مش عايز شعارات عايز نصلى جااامد ونرفع قلوبنا ليه 

فاكر الوقفات الاحتجاجيه ساعت حادث نجع حمادى 

كل الشباب كان واقف يصلى ويرنم لربنا بدموع هو ده واقفتنا مش فى الشارع قاعدين واقفين واقف قدام مين 
اقف قدام ربك والهك فى كنيستك 

بجد عايز تعمل حاجه اعمل اجتماع صلاه وجمع كل الشباب وارفع صلاه بدموع انت وهم وشوف ربنا هيعمل ويرد ولا لاء


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 أبريل 2011)

*

أنها لعبة أم الأرهاب فى العالم
الحقيرة من دول العالم
راعية الوثنية
معقل إبليس
مسكن النبي الكاذب
ناشرة كتاب إبليس
السعودية​
رجاء البحث معى عن كتاب "عقود من الخيبات" لمؤلفه حمدان حمدان والمنشور به تلك الوثيقة

تقول رسالة بعثها الملك فيصل إلى الرئيس جونسون, وهى وثيقة مؤرخة فى 27 ديسمبر 1966 الموافق 15 رمضان 1386 ، وتحمل رقم 342 من أرقام وثائق مجلس الوزراء السعودى ما يلى:-

من كل ما تقدم يا فخامة الرئيس، ومما عرضناه بإيجاز يتبين لكم أن مصر هى العدو الأكبر لنا جميعا ، وأن هذا العدو إن ترك يحرض ويدعم الأعداء عسكريا وإعلاميا ، فلن يأتى عام 1970 – كما قال الخبير فى إدارتكم السيد كيرميت روزفلت – وعرشنا ومصالحنا فى الوجود .

لذلك فأننى أبارك ، ما سبق للخبراء الأمريكان فى مملكتنا، أن اقترحوه، لأتقدم بالاقتراحات التالية: - 

- أن تقوم أمريكا بدعم إسرائيل بهجوم خاطف على مصر تستولى به على أهم الأماكن حيوية فى مصر، لتضطرها بذلك، لا إلى سحب جيشها صاغرة من اليمن فقط، بل لإشغال مصر بإسرائيل عنا مدة طويلة لن يرفع بعدها أى مصرى رأسه خلف القناة، ليحاول إعادة مطامع محمد على وعبد الناصر فى وحدة عربية .

بذلك نعطى لأنفسنا مهلة طويلة لتصفية أجساد المبادئ الهدامة، لا فى مملكتنا فحسب، بل وفى البلاد العربية ومن ثم بعدها، لا مانع لدينا من إعطاء المعونات لمصر وشبيهاتها من الدول العربية إقتداء بالقول (أرحموا شرير قوم ذل) وكذلك لإتقاء أصواتهم الكريهة فى الإعلام .

- سوريا هى الثانية التى لا يجب ألا تسلم من هذا الهجوم، مع إقتطاع جزء من أراضيها، كيلا تتفرغ هى الأخرى فتندفع لسد الفراغ بعد سقوط مصر .

لا بد أيضا من الاستيلاء على الضفة الغربية وقطاع غزة، كيلا يبقى للفلسطينيين أي مجال للتحرك، وحتى لا تستغلهم أية دولة عربية بحجة تحرير فلسطين، وحينها ينقطع أمل الخارجين منهم بالعودة، كما يسهل توطين الباقى فى الدول العربية .

نرى ضرورة تقوية الملا مصطفى البرازانى شمال العراق، بغرض إقامة حكومة كردية مهمتها إشغال أى حكم فى بغداد يريد أن ينادى بالوحدة العربية شمال مملكتنا فى أرض العراق سواء فى الحاضر أو المستقبل.

علما بأننا بدأنا منذ العام الماضى (1965) بإمداد البرازانى بالمال والسلاح من داخل العراق، أو عن طريق تركيا و إيران .

يا فخامة الرئيس .
إنكم ونحن متضامين جميعا سنضمن لمصالحنا المشتركة ولمصيرنا المعلق، بتنفيذ هذه المقترحات أو عدم تنفيذها، دوام البقاء أو عدمه .
أخيرا .
أنتهز هذه الفرصة لأجدد الإعراب لفخامتكم عما أرجوه لكم من عزة، وللولايات المتحدة من نصر وسؤدد ولمستقبل علاقتنا ببعض من نمو وارتباط أوثق وازدهار .

المخلص: فيصل بن عبد العزيز
ملك المملكة العربية السعودية

تنتهى الرسالة كما ورد فى كتاب (عقود من الخيبات) وأظن أننا جميعا نعرف ما تم تنفيذه من مقترحات الملك، قرأت الرسالة وأردت أن يقرأها غيرى لتزول عنا الغشاوة عن حقيقة بعض الشخصيات ونوع الأدوار التى قاموا بها على مسرح الأحداث .

ولكن شخص من العائلة المالكة تمكن من قتل الملك فيصل بن عبد العزيز..اليكم الوثيقة:

اليوم: 25أذار (مارس) 1975. 
الزمان: القصر الملكي في الرياض . 
الحدث: الأمير فيصل بن مساعد بن عبدالعزيز يدخل مكتب عمه الملك فيصل بن عبدالعزيز للسلام عليه. 
يتهيأ الملك لاستقبال ابن اخيه, فيبادره بست رصاصات. 
افراد الحرس ينقلون الملك المصاب الي مستشفي, لكن القدر كان بالمرصاد, لفظ الملك انفاسه الأخيرة. وبعد حوالي ساعتين, الواحدة والثلث بعد الظهر كانت عواصم العالم تهتز للنبأ الفاجعة..


وجارى البحث عن الكتاب*


----------



## miraam (29 أبريل 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *خلي الاحداث تتصور كلها من الاول بس المهمم المسيحيين يطلعو عشان المسلمين يعرفو ان اهانة الكنيسه وقداسة البابا *
> 
> *مش هيتسكت عليها وان المسيحيين مستعدين يفدو الكنيسه بدمهم *
> 
> ...



*صدقينى انا وصلت لمرحلة فعلا مش عارفه ايه المفروض نعمله وقت كنيسة القديسين لما المسيحين تظاهروا البابا طلب مننا نسكت و قال ان ربنا مش حيتكلم فى الدوشه لازم احنا نسكت علشان ربنا يتكلم ....فيه حاجات مانخفش نعملها زى ما سوسو بتقول يعنى مافيش حاجه تمنعنا من اننا نروح الكنيسه لكن اعتقد مش صح ننزل فى مواجهه مع هؤلاء الهمج لاننا مش حنوصل لشئ بالعكس ممكن يستغلوا النقطة دى و يظهرونا امام العالم اننا همج لكن دا رأيى حاليا بس مش عارفه لو الموضوع كبر عن كده المفروض نعمل ايه ... ربنا يستر و يرشدنا للصح *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 أبريل 2011)

*ليه قلة الأدب بتاعتهم دى عاييزين يتظاهروا يتظاهروا قدام جوامعهم .*


----------



## Critic (29 أبريل 2011)

*و بعدين فى شوية الرعاع دول !*
*مفيش رادع للهمجية و لا ايه !*


----------



## اركان حرب (29 أبريل 2011)

انا مش عارف ليه الاخوه مجمعين على رأى واحد هما نفسهم بيتنقضوه بس على غيرهم 

طيب المسلمين متخلفين وبالبلا الازرق ما تطلعوها على التلفزيون واحبسوا دم المسلمين ومحدش ساعتها هايقدر يفتح بقه بكلمه


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 أبريل 2011)

اركان حرب قال:


> انا مش عارف ليه الاخوه مجمعين على رأى واحد هما نفسهم بيتنقضوه بس على غيرهم
> 
> طيب المسلمين متخلفين وبالبلا الازرق ما تطلعوها على التلفزيون واحبسوا دم المسلمين ومحدش ساعتها هايقدر يفتح بقه بكلمه


*طلعت والمتخلفين قالوا دوبلير !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## besm alslib (29 أبريل 2011)

اركان حرب قال:


> انا مش عارف ليه الاخوه مجمعين على رأى واحد هما نفسهم بيتنقضوه بس على غيرهم
> 
> طيب المسلمين متخلفين وبالبلا الازرق ما تطلعوها على التلفزيون واحبسوا دم المسلمين ومحدش ساعتها هايقدر يفتح بقه بكلمه



*فعلا كلام منطقي*

*وكأن الاخ من عالم تاني *

*طب يا سيدي دي هيطلعوها عالتلفزيون والتانيه اللي اتقتلت نحييهالكم ازاي ؟*

*السلفيين مش سائلين عن كاميليا وغيرها هما بدهم بس يدمرو الكنيسه باي شكل *

*وبيستعملو كاميليا حجه وهلا بقت سلوى كمان وبكرا الله العالم هيكون مين تاني *
​


----------



## بايبل333 (29 أبريل 2011)

*"الآســـــــــــــــــــــــلام هوالحل ,,,,,لكل منحــــــــــــــــــــــل*


----------



## اركان حرب (29 أبريل 2011)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> *طلعت والمتخلفين قالوا دوبلير !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



بص دوبلير او غير دوبلير مش دى القضيه 

كلنا شوفنا الفديو وشوفنا ازاى اللى كانت فيه سواء كانت كاميليا او غير كاميليا كانت كل ما تقول كلمتين تتخنق بالعياط وتمنع نفسها 

منا نفسى اتفرجت على الفديو 

واكيد انت اتفرجت عليه وكل الناس مشوفتهاش ؟؟ 

فالحل دلوقتى انها تطلع فى التلفزيون فى مكان محايد بره الدير عشان الناس تطمن انها مش تحت ضغط بس


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 أبريل 2011)

*وصلت بالمتخلفين يحاولوا اقتحام البطريركية فعلا دول لعبة فى يد الشيطان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2011)

*نواجه مين وننزل لمين يا جماعه!!
شوية حفاه بجلاليب قماشها قصر مع الترزى 
شوية همج مفرقوش عن اى بلطجى شايل سلاح ابيض أوسلاح مسروق 
لا طبعااا مفيش عندنا الكلام ده مع احترامى لكل الاراء
والقصه واضحه لا هى حكاية كاميليا ولا غيرها
ظهرت كاميليا وكدبوها
هتظهر تانى هقولوا هاتوا فلانه وعلانه
بعدها سيبونا نفتش الاديره 
وغيرها وغيرها من طلبات مش من حقهم اساسا
 اعلى ما فى خيلهم يركبوه ​*


----------



## marcelino (29 أبريل 2011)

اركان حرب قال:


> بص دوبلير او غير دوبلير مش دى القضيه
> 
> كلنا شوفنا الفديو وشوفنا ازاى اللى كانت فيه سواء كانت كاميليا او غير كاميليا كانت كل ما تقول كلمتين تتخنق بالعياط وتمنع نفسها
> 
> ...




*هههههههههههههه هههههههههههه  عسل 

لا نسيت تقول كان فى حد بيمليها الكلام من ورا الكاميرا ايه ياعم هو انا اللى هقولك تقول ايه :heat:
*​


----------



## اركان حرب (29 أبريل 2011)

لا احنا مبدناش ندمر كنايس يا ام جورج ولو عايزين كدهايه هايمنعنا .... بس موضوع وفاء قسطنطين الحل قاله البابا شنوده مع منى الشاذلى قال مفيش جريمة قتل بدون جثه ردا على كلام د/ زغلول النجار لما قال اتقتلت فوروهالنا هى كمان ... يطلعوا يقولوا احنا مسيحيين وهانفضل كده خلاص على العين والراس


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 أبريل 2011)

> كلنا شوفنا الفديو وشوفنا ازاى اللى كانت فيه سواء كانت كاميليا او غير كاميليا كانت كل ما تقول كلمتين تتخنق بالعياط وتمنع نفسها


*اه وكلنا شوفنا السلاح اللى كانوا بيهددوها بيه وبيقولولها اللى يسيب المسيح يدبح وتتنحر رقبته كمل باقى الفلم الهندى ........ايه الهبل ده*


----------



## soso a (29 أبريل 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *فعلا كلام منطقي*​
> 
> *وكأن الاخ من عالم تاني *​
> *طب يا سيدي دي هيطلعوها عالتلفزيون والتانيه اللي اتقتلت نحييهالكم ازاي ؟*​
> ...


 
يا بنتى ابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليك 

مش بتثقوا فى وعد ربنا 

كل واحد هياخد جزائه 

وتاريخ كنيستنا بتقول كده 

فاكره ايام نقل المقطم ايه اللى حصل كل البيوت كانت فى صوم وصلاه بدموع 
ايه اللى حصل بعد كده ؟؟؟؟

ربنا هو اللى حاااااااااامى كنيسته مش خايفين من حاجه علشان هو اللى مظلل عليها وحاميها


----------



## اركان حرب (29 أبريل 2011)

وانا مش عايز ادخل فى جدل انا بس بقول الحل المنطقى اللى اى عقل ميقدرش ينكره 

وسلام للجميع


----------



## مرمروتي (29 أبريل 2011)

الاخ اركان حرب اللي طلعت قالو عليها دبلاير ومتحفظة ومش هي اصلا وكل الكلام دهطب الصورة اللي رفعنها بتاعت كامليا بي الحجاب هي ؟؟؟وبعدين معلش كل الصور اللي علي النت  كاميليا ديه من سنين يعني شكلها تغير لما طلعت قرنها حاملي سنة الرسول اللي هما بس الصح وباقي المسلمين غلط قالو انها مش هي لان الصور اللي علي النت وهي صغيرة سنا عن وقت ما طلعت في التلفيزون ومعلش عندي سوال  انتو عايزين المسيحين يمشو من البلد مش في نيتكم اختكم الداعية كاميليا انتو عايزن المسحين اما  يرحلو موتا او هجرتا لي امريكا زي ما قال الشيخ المبجل يعقوب وطلع قال بهرج


----------



## بايبل333 (29 أبريل 2011)

*إننا نعيش في زمن غريب ؛ عقود قليلة مضت أحد باهتمام في المسائل الإسلامية يمكن أن توقع حجم انبعاث الإسلامية التي اجتاحت العالم. اليوم ، والإسلام هو دين عالمي حقا ان ذلك ليس أكثر تقتصر على بلدان المسلمين لكنها وصلت الى كل ركن من أركان العالم. أصبحت كلمات مثل الشريعة الإسلامية والجهاد والحجاب أجزاء من جميع اللغات. في الوقت الحاضر ، على أساس يومي ، والمسلمين يمارسون الارهاب ، التي تدعو الجهاد فيها ، على أساس يومي ، ويبدو أن تفلت من العقاب ، أو حتى الحصول على وأشاد كشعب محب للسلام. على الرغم من العديد من البلدان مسلم غنية بشكل مفرط ولكن ليس لديهم أي مسؤوليات تجاه رفاهية في العالم الفقير. العرب الخليج تعد من بين أغنى الناس في الأرض إلا ينفقون أموالهم بسخاء على نمط الحياة الحديثة ليلة العربية وسمح للحصول على بعيدا مع مساهمات الاسمية فقط للمؤسسات الخيرية في العالم. سجل حقوق الإنسان في دول الخليج هو مروعة بكل المقاييس ولكن يبدو أنها تفلت من العقاب. استجاب الشعب الاسباني متى الإرهابيين المسلمين هاجموا مدريد في 2004 ، عن طريق انتخاب الحزب المفضل لدى الإرهابيين مسلم لتشكيل حكومة. وهاجم الارهابيين المسلمين في أمريكا 11 / 9 ، وأعلن الحرب على الشعب الأميركي ، ولكن فقط بعد سبع سنوات على الاميركيين لانتخاب المفضلة المسلمين الى البيت الابيض *

*هذا هو الآسلام .*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 أبريل 2011)

اركان حرب قال:


> بص دوبلير او غير دوبلير مش دى القضيه
> 
> كلنا شوفنا الفديو وشوفنا ازاى اللى كانت فيه سواء كانت كاميليا او غير كاميليا كانت كل ما تقول كلمتين تتخنق بالعياط وتمنع نفسها
> 
> ...



*ماشى ............... بشرط أن تطلع زوجتك بدون نقاب وتقر أنها مش مسيحية ....

دى أمور مسخرة من أوباش الوهابيين

معلومة صغيرة: السيد اركان حرب هو نفسه السيد نصرالله هو نفسه السيد بن لادن - الشيخ السلفى عميل الوهابيين
*


----------



## بايبل333 (29 أبريل 2011)

*على الرغم من أن القراصنة هم من المسلمين الذين يبدأون عملياتهم بالقول الله أكبر ووضع حد لها بقوله الحمد لله ، فإنه من اللافت أن لا أحد يشير لهم كمسلمين. بطبيعة الحال ، سيكون من هجوم ربط الإسلام بالإرهاب أو القرصنة. والمفارقة هي أن الصوماليين يجدونه مهينا لدعوتهم أي شيء آخر من المسلمين الذين يتبعون خطى نبيهم. ما تقوم به هؤلاء المسلمون هو نسخة طبق الأصل لمعركة إيسلمس 'المعركة الأكثر شهرة إلى بدر محمد إلا أن يمارس جهاده في الصحراء بينما أتباعه تمارس في البحار.*


----------



## sponge bob (29 أبريل 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ماشى ............... بشرط أن تطلع زوجتك بدون نقاب وتقر أنها مش مسيحية ....
> 
> *


الله يسامح من جعلكم تتكلمون بهذا المنطق !!


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 أبريل 2011)

sponge bob قال:


> الله يسامح من جعلكم تتكلمون بهذا المنطق !!



*حقير النفس يتميز بأعطاء نفسه حق ينكره على الآخرين

متفقين فى هذا أم نختلف ؟؟؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اى مسلم مستفزهيدخل الموضوع ده ويحط تعليق مستفز هيتم طرده وحظره نهائياً ​*



*رفع التنبيه للمره الاخيره لمن لم يراه​*


----------



## اركان حرب (29 أبريل 2011)

عميل ههههه لا تعيليق


----------



## اركان حرب (29 أبريل 2011)

خلاص يا اخت دونا شوفته سورى


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 أبريل 2011)

اركان حرب قال:


> عميل ههههه لا تعيليق



*مين بيصرف عليكم يا عملاء الوهابيين .....؟؟؟ *


----------



## sponge bob (29 أبريل 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *رفع التنبيه للمره الاخيره لمن لم يراه​*



سأغادر "الموضوع ده"
واستكملوا الشتائم للسلفيين


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 أبريل 2011)

اركان حرب قال:


> خلاص يا اخت دونا شوفته سورى



*أزاى أخت وهى نصرانية كافرة ..... ولا أنت سلفى مودرن من غير جلابية وبرطوشة*


----------



## red333 (29 أبريل 2011)

اركان حرب قال:


> عميل ههههه لا تعيليق


 

يا ابنى انت ما بتحرمش


----------



## اركان حرب (29 أبريل 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أزاى أخت وهى نصرانية كافرة ..... ولا أنت سلفى مودرن من غير جلابية وبرطوشة*


انا اللى مش عارف انت مشرف اسلاميات ازاى 

( والى عاد أخاهم هودا ) هود 50

بتشتمنى وبعلمك علم اهو 

سلام ... واسف لاختى دونا مره تانيه هى عارفه معزتها عندى


----------



## مرمروتي (29 أبريل 2011)

الاخ اركانمينفعش مسلم يقول لي نصراني كافر بيعبد ثلاث اله بي اخت لانك مش اخوها ولا في الدم وةلا في اللهده كلمكو متجيش ترسم علينا عدم تعصبكم لو سمحت


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 أبريل 2011)

اركان حرب قال:


> انا اللى مش عارف انت مشرف اسلاميات ازاى
> 
> ( والى عاد أخاهم هودا ) هود 50
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههه

الإسلام صناعة الشيطان, يتلون حسب ما يريد......

متناش يا محمد أخواتك المسلمات اللى فى شارع الهرم ..... ومتنساش أخواتك المتزوجات عرفيا ....... ولا تنسى أخواتك اللاتى يتزوجن زواج المتعة ...... فهم أخوات ضائعات استهبل امثالك وصنعوا قضية حقيرة لتحطيم مصر وتدميرها لأرضاء سلاطين الوهابيين  

*


----------



## بايبل333 (29 أبريل 2011)

> *الإسلام صناعة الشيطان, يتلون حسب ما يريد......*


 
*تمكن المسلمون لتخويف العالم كله ، وباسم الإسلام ، وكما لا يزال الحصول على وأشاد الناس المحبة للسلام الذين يتبعون دين المحبة للسلام. القرآن يحرض علنا ​​المسلمين لقتل الكفار ولكن أيا من البلدان الكفار 'السماح النقد الموضوعي للقرآن. حتى دولة إسرائيل ، والتي يصف القرآن الكريم لمواطنيها والخنازير والقرود ، وتدعو إلى تدميرها ، لا يسمح مناقشات مفتوحة للإسلام لفضح طبيعتها الحقيقية. جماعات حقوق الإنسان الرئيسية ويبدو أن المخاوف رفاه هؤلاء الإرهابيين مسلم بدم بارد في أوروبا وأمريكا وغوانتانامو أو أي جزء من العالم*


----------



## تيمو (29 أبريل 2011)

عمااار يا ثورة عمااار

نعم إنها من ثمار ثورة الشعوب ، الشعب عاوز كدة ، والشعب كسر حاجز الخوف ، ولم يعد شيء يُخيف الشعب ولا يردع الشعب ، وضاعت هيبة الدولة ، وماتت الدولة يوم قرر الجيش الإنحياز لصفوف الثوّار ، لغة الشارع هي لغة دمار وطالما نجح الشارع بالتغيير فهذا يعني أن الأمر يحتاج لسنوات طويلة للخروج من الشارع ولإعادة هيبة الدولة وأجهزتها 

وبعدين ، أنا مش فاهم ، أسلمت كاميليا ، ماتت كاميليا ، تحجبت كاميليا ، ليش يعني عاملين قصة على كاميليا؟ فلتذهب كاميليا (....) إذا كانت بالفعل قد باعت المسيح من أجل زواج فاسد أو من أجل لا أدي ماذا ... أما لو كانت كاميليا لم تسلم فلتظهر للجموع وتقول لهم: أنتم كاذبين وأنا لم أبيع المسيح يوماً ولن أبيعه أبداً !

أرجو أن لا يغضب مني أحد 

*متى ستبدأ الدولة بفرض هيبتها؟ ومتى سيعود جمال مبارك للحكم *


----------



## BITAR (30 أبريل 2011)

*بالصور : 
بسبب كاميليا وأخواتها 
 السلفيون يهددون باقتحام الكاتدرائية خلال 15 يوماً !*​ 
*أسبوعان فقط ثم يتم اقتحام الكاتدرائية ما لم يتم تسليم كاميليا واخواتها إلي السلفيين .. هذا ما انتهى إليه اعتصام عشرات الآلاف من السلفيين اليوم أمام المقر البابوى بالعباسية للمطالبة بالإفراج عن كاميليا وغيرها من " المسلمات الجدد اللائى يحتجزهن البابا شنودة " حسب تعبيرهم . *
*




*​ *     وقد خرج اليوم الآلاف من السلفيين من مسجد النور بعد صلاة الجمعة واحتشدوا أمام الكاتدرائية . فى حين قامت قوات من الجيش والشرطة العسكرية والأمن المركزى بتطويقهم بعد أن أغلقوا الشارع الرئيسى.. وقد رددوا هتافات تقول: وإسلاماه نحن فداكى يا أختاه .. إسلامية إسلامية عايزنها إسلامية!! .* 
*
*
*



*​*وقد كشفت بوابة الشباب عن واحد من أكبر وأحدث التنظيمات السلفية على الساحة الآن وهو " إئتلاف دعم المسلمين الجدد" .. وهو الإئتلاف الذى يضم الآن نحو مائة ألف سلفى على الأقل ومنتشر فى نحو 13 محافظة ويتواصل أعضاءه عبر النت والفيس بوك ويتضامن مع هذا الائتلاف كبار المشائخ السلفيين كما يضم الإئتلاف أيضا عناصر من الإخوان المسلمين وعدد آخر من الجماعات الإسلامية ويهدف فى الأساس لدعم من أشهروا إسلامهم حديثا وهذا الإئتلاف هو المسئول عن حشد هذا الكم الهائل من السلفيين الذين تجمعوا اليوم أمام الكاتدرائية من محافظات عديدة.. * *
*
*



*​ *
 هذا وقد تصور بعض السلفيين أنه كان بإمكانهم اقتحام الكاتدرائية اليوم لولا حدوث انشقاق أو "خيانة" حسب تعبير بعضهم من كبار المشايخ .. وذلك بعد أن طالبهم الشيخ ياسر برهامى فى اتصال هاتفى بفض الاعتصام والرحيل من المكان ، وهو نفس ما قاله الشيخ ممدوح أبو إسماعيل والشيخ أحمد فريد إسماعيل والشيخ أحمد عبد المقصود ، فقد طالبوا جميعا المعتصمين بالعودة والرحيل من المكان فاستجاب لهم الآلاف من السلفيين ..بينما أصر نحو 500 سلفى على البقاء والاعتصام يقودهم الشيخ أبو يحيى مفجر قضية كاميليا إلى أن حضر أحد مشايخ السلف وهو حسن أبو الأشبال وطلب أن يتفاوض مع مسئولى المجلس العسكرى ، وقد اسفر الأمر فى النهاية عن قبوله فض الاعتصام مقابل وعد من الجيش بحل الأزمة خلال 15 يوماً ..*
*
*
*



*​ *
 وفى تصريح خاص لبوابة الشباب قال الدكتور هشام كمال منسق عام ائتلاف دعم المسلمين الجدد : نحن عندنا عدة مطالب محددة تتلخص فى الآتى :
    - تحرير جميع الأخوات المسلمات من سجون الكنائس
    - محاكمة من قتلوا سلوى عطا .
    - محاكمة كل من تسبب فى تسليم هؤلاء الأخوات للأديرة وعلى رأسهم زكريا عزمى.
    - سن قانون لحماية من يريد الدخول فى الإسلام.
    - تفتيش الأديرة مثل المساجد للكشف عما بها من مخالفات للقانون.*
*
*
*



*​ *
 ويضيف : اعتصام اليوم كان غرضه الضغط على المجلس العسكرى وعلى الكنيسة من أجل التحرك فى هذه القضية خاصة بعد أن نظمنا 24 وقفة احتجاجية من قبل دون استجابة من أحد ونحن شكلنا الائتلاف بهدف حماية المسلمين الجدد وقد دخل الائتلاف الآن أكثر من ألف شخص ممن أسلموا حديثا وطبعا نحن نتحرك فى كل اتجاه من أجل تحرير الأخوات وإذا لم يتم حل القضية بالقانون فإن لدينا طرقنا الخاصة وسنتصرف بطرق أخرى ولكنى لا أستطيع الحديث عن هذه الطرق الآن وهذه الوقفة لن تكون الأخيرة حتى تتحقق المطالب.
أما عن تكوين الائتلاف فيقول الدكتور هشام: الائتلاف يضم جميع الأطياف من سلفيين وإخوان مسلمين ونشطاء سياسين ومحامين وهو لن يكون له أغراض سياسية وإنما هدفه خدمة الإسلام ويستطيع هذا الائتلاف فى أى وقت ان يحشد الآلاف من الأخوة علما بأننا نسعى بالطرق الحميدة للوصول لأهدافنا .. ونحن لم نحاول اقتحام الكاتدرائية كما أشيع ، وعلى كل حال ما يحدث الآن هو نتيجة حتمية لتحالف النظام السابق وجهاز أمن الدولة مع الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية ضد الأخوات وهو ما ندفع ثمنه الآن!*
*
*
*



*​ *
 أما الشيخ أبو يحيى مفجر قضية كامليا فقد صرح لنا بعبارات واضحة أن اعتصامات السلفيين لن تتوقف من أجل كاميليا وذكر لنا أن كاميليا كانت بحوذته وأسلمت على يديه فى المشيخة ثم تتبعة أمن الدولة وضربوه على رأسه وأخذوها منه إلى مكان غير معلوم..
وفى كلمته التى ألقاها بعد تفاوضه مع الجيش .. قال الشيخ حسن أبو الأشبال موجها كلامه للسلفيين : اعملوا أن قضيتكم ليست قضية كامليا أو سلوى فقط ولهذا فإن المطلب الرئيسى هو إعطاء الحرية الكاملة لمن أراد أن يدخل فى الإسلام ، والذى لا تعرفونه أن عندى الآن قائمة تضم 420 أختاً أسلمن منذ 25 يناير حتى اليوم .. إذن نحن نطالب بالحرية لهن فى مقابل إطلاق الحرية لمن أراد أن يخرج من الإسلام إلى المسيحية ، وقد تمت عشرات الاتفاقات والجلسات بشأن كاميليا وأخواتها ولم يتم التوصل إلى حل حتى الآن ، ولهذا المطلوب الآن آن ننتظر ما سيتوصل إليه المجلس العسكرى بعد أن وعد باستلام الأخوات السجينات خلال الأسبوعين القادمين من أجل إطلاق سراحهن هذا فى مقابل فض الاعتصام .. وإذا تم المراد كان بها ، وإذا لم يتم فإنا سنحضر بالقوة إلى هذا المكان ! .*
*وفى داخل الكاتدرائية كانت الحالة أشد توترا حيث تجمع أمام الكاتدرائية عشرات الشباب المسيحيين معترضين على ما حدث ، وقد دفعتهم قوات الجيش والشرطة إلى داخل الكاتدرائية لمنع وقوع اشتباكات فى الشارع ، وكان السؤال الذى يراودهم هو (لماذا يطالب السلفيون بتحرير الأخوات فقط .. فقد يكون هناك رجال؟!) ولكن تم احتواءهم بسرعة ، وقد صرح لنا مصدر مسئول بالكاتدرائية رفض ذكر اسمه أن ما حدث اليوم لا ينبغى أن يتكرر .. وأنه لا ينبغى إهانة الرموز الدينية أو الهتاف ضدهم مهما كان وان هناك تحركات ستتم على مستوى الدولة من أجل عدم تكرار ما حدث ، وهناك عدد من كبار رموز وشخصيات الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية اجتمعوا اليوم ، أما البابا فقد شعر بحالة غير عادية من القلق والاستياء والدهشة مما يحدث .*
*http://shabab.ahram.org.eg/Inner.aspx?ContentID=4797&typeid=14&year=2010&month=04&day=04&issueid=6*​


----------



## BITAR (30 أبريل 2011)

*





الله رسول محمد
وعجبى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*​


----------



## Basilius (30 أبريل 2011)

*على جثتي 
لو حد من البقر دول مس دير واحد من اديرتنا 
الموت اهون *


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 أبريل 2011)

*مطلوب أن نشارك

http://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...8016871544733#!/event.php?eid=218016871544733​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 مايو 2011)

ابو الدرداء قال:


> فى قديم الزمان
> 
> تطاول احد على .. مسلمة
> 
> ...



*حقيقى أحنا سعداء بما يحدث
فقد توقف تجميل الإسلام 
وأنتم تظهرونه على حقيقته
كما وضعه الدجال .... 
وكما نشره اتباعه
واصلوا أظهاره بحقيقته
فهذه هى ساعتكم
لكن هناك أمر لابد أن تلتفت إليه
محظور عليك السفالة 
لأننا حينئذ سنضعك مع محمدك ......​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 مايو 2011)

*



			سن قانون لحماية من يريد الدخول فى الإسلام.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مش عارفة مين اللى عايز حماية  من مين !!!!!
جهلة وجهلمالوش حدود بجد

رحمتك ياربى​*


----------

